# to pee...



## aniceto

esta preguta es estupido pero...... como se dice "to pee" por ejemplo my friend always pees on the toilet seat" o he pees on the wall etc.....
hay otra palabra para(por)!!! orinar una jerga o lo que sea
                          ^^^
                       uso por o para?




________________________
corrigeme si hay equivocaciones 
soy puertorriqueno, pero estoy aprendiendo otras palabras y por eso estoy aqui.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Aniceto,

Se dice 'mear' o 'hacer pis'.

Mi amigo siempre hace pis en el asiento del retrete.

You could, I suppose, post a sign:  We aim to please.  You aim too, please.

suerte,
C


----------



## garryknight

Ninguna pregunta es estupido; sin las preguntas cómo sepamos alguna cosa?

 "To pee" era un eufemismo de "urinate" y viene del primer letra de la palabra "piss" que es algo vulgar. Corresponde con la palabra española "mear" (¿quizás deberíamos decir "hace un eme"?).

 Al principio, "pee" era una palabra utilizado por niños (en castellano, uno diría "hacer pipí") pero despues de poco tiempo los adultos empezaron a utilizarla tambien. 

 Otra palabra vulgar en inglés (en Inglaterra al menos) es "to slash" o "to have a slash". Tambien se dice "I'm going to splash my clogs".

 El educado forma de uso sería "urinate": "my friend always urinates on the toilet seat".


----------



## el_novato

Hola aniceto:

No hay preguntas estúpidas, solo hay ánimo de aprender.

Las opciones que tienes para utilizar estas palabras en México son:

Orinar ..........  First option
Mear ...........  Second option.

Otras alternativas usadas con mayor frecuencia en los niños y mujeres:

Hacer de la chis.
Hacer pipí.


----------



## funnydeal

¡No lo pude evitar!

Otra opción "alternativa" es:

"firmar"


----------



## el_novato

funnydeal said:
			
		

> ¡No lo pude evitar!
> 
> Otra opción "alternativa" es:
> 
> "firmar"



*Eso es todo paisana*.   Mira cómo se me olvidó ponerla.   La opción que acaba de dar funnydeal es muy famosa entre los hombres (y Yo soy hombre, solo que utilizo la palabra micción, si soy bastante "ilustrado")..

Ya me dió por filosofar

¿Ustedes también "firman"?.  

Ahora que te hago esa pregunta, no sé de dónde viene la expresión firmar.  ¿Será por del lápiz/lapicero?, porque si es así, ustedes no tienen con que firmar.  Entonces no firman, digo, si es por la analogía, tendrán el tintero, y lo que firma es el lápiz-pluma-lapicero.   

Ya ves que animales como el lobo, perro, etc, marcan (firman) su territorio, para que no entre otro macho.

Como dijera calzetín, me has echo la picha un lío paisana, pensando si ustedes firman.  Y la expresión de calzetín es metafórica, de lo contrario, pues no podría firmar, ya estoy confudiendo la amnesia con la magnesia.

Mejor nos vemos, porque ya de tantas firmas, hasta la mía se me está olvidando.

Saludos a todos

Firma        ................. psssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
el novato


----------



## Magg

Tampoco he podido participar en el 'post' así que, ¿cómo diríais en inglés _me estoy meando / haciendo pis / haciendo pipí _ *?

Mi duda es el 'me' de 'me estoy meando'. Supongo que ello no implicará un uso del reflexivo en inglés, ¿verdad?*


----------



## miaus

Firmar : marcar territorio.... no será que los hombres hacen lo mismo que algunos animalitos??????


----------



## calzetin

to wee, to pee, to spend a penny, could I say "to do number one" (since there is "to do number two"... )?, to have leak, a tinkle, slash... pass water? (I dunno)

bueno, en español creo que hay menos... a ver las que se me ocurren:

- mear, hacer pipi, hacer pis...
- cambiarle el agua al canario
-    no me acuerdo de más!

...hmmmmmmm
shame on me!  

ayuda!


----------



## belén

Magg said:
			
		

> Tampoco he podido participar en el 'post' así que, ¿cómo diríais en inglés _me estoy meando / haciendo pis / haciendo pipí _ *?
> 
> Mi duda es el 'me' de 'me estoy meando'. Supongo que ello no implicará un uso del reflexivo en inglés, ¿verdad?*


*

creo que para decir "me estoy meando" se utiliza:

I am peeing on my pants! 


Para mi, la frase que se lleva la palma por su grafismo, es la que usa una amiga colombiana cuando se está haciendo pipí:

¡Estoy que hago gárgaras!*


----------



## Magg

Gracias Belén.

Por cierto, la frasecita de tu amiga: genial!


----------



## esance

Vaya vaya pues aqui en Barcelona se dicen algunas caunta más.

El novato.... como siempre me he reido una rato contigo! Gracias

Al igual que ha dicho calzetin se dice voy a cambiarle el agua al canario. En cuanto a mear hay quien dice que "mear, mean los animales" las personas haen pipí u orinan.
Otra expresione:

Voy a hacer un riuet (de río en catalán)


----------



## esance

Upssssssss ya me corrijo yo misma:

caunta: cuantas
haen: hacen
expresione: expresion

Sorry!


----------



## gotitadeleche

Is it polite to use "mear"?


----------



## Magg

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Is it polite to use "mear"?



Well, it depends on the context. If you're with your friends, I guess it doesn't matter how you say it. If you're with people you don't know, it is better to avoid the word; it's just a question of not being vulgar more then being ill-mannered (uuff, did you understand my last sentence?)

Many people try saying 'hacer pipí/pis' instead of 'mear'. 'Hacer pipí' is widely used with children, and the expression seems to appear less strong.

Anyway, if you're not sure, you could always say something like:

*¿Dónde está el baño/lavavo/aseo/servicio?
Necesito el al baño/lavavo/aseo/servicio
Voy al baño....; ahora vuelvo.*


----------



## lauranazario

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Is it polite to use "mear"?



No, "mear" is considered vulgar or at least low-class in many parts of the Spanish-speaking world. 
A more widely acceptable term would be "orinar".


----------



## Timmy C

In English you can say talk about you pissing yourself (laughing) to mean something was very funny. 

 i.e. 'I pissed myself' or 'I was pissing myself'.  

It's somewhat vulgar, but very common. Is there a similar expression in Spanish?


----------



## Magg

Timmy C said:
			
		

> In English you can say talk about you pissing yourself (laughing) to mean something was very funny.
> 
> i.e. 'I pissed myself' or 'I was pissing myself'.
> 
> It's somewhat vulgar, but very common. Is there a similar expression in Spanish?


In Spanish too, so you can say: *me meo de risa = me muero de risa*

Otra puede ser: _*me parto el culo (de risa)*_


----------



## lauranazario

Magg said:
			
		

> In Spanish too, so you can say: *me meo de risa = me muero de risa*
> 
> Otra puede ser: _*me parto el culo (de risa)*_



Acá en Puerto Rico también _nos meamos de la risa_, pero nuestros culitos están intactos... a no ser que alguien _se cae de culo_ insistiendo persistentemente a favor de tal o cual cosa.

"Se me parte el culo de la risa" no se usa por acá... y como que a fin de cuentas no suena extremadamente divertido (digo, creo yo...) 

Saludos,

Laura N.


----------



## garudasofia

Esto sigue siendo vulgar, pero al menos es una forma menos ofensiva de usar "mear"....e incluso a veces es hasta tierna...

Se que al menos en Costa Rica y Mexico la usamos

necesito ir a "MI AR-bolito"

Y en cuanto a lo de la firma, si se que al menos en Canada tambien usan una expresion parecida: "writing your name on the snow", lo de firmar al menos en español no lo había oído antes.

¡Salud!


----------



## oelamon

"Hecharme un cloro" es valida también


----------



## oelamon

"Hecharme un cloro" es valido también.


----------



## calzetin

Magg said:
			
		

> In Spanish too, so you can say: *me meo de risa = me muero de risa*
> 
> Otra puede ser: _*me parto el culo (de risa)*_



I piss myself laughing = piss myself
me meo de la risa = me meo

I laugh my ass off = me parto el culo = me parto = me descojono = I laugh my balls off???   (just guessing) 

there must be some bad language rules... somewhere...., have anyone read it before someone (you-know-who) decides that we've quite crossed the line   ?


----------



## oelamon

"Me parto el culo de risa" don't sound good, you mast use
"Se me rio hasta el culo"
Please don't use it in a meeting with your boss


----------



## garryknight

calzetin said:
			
		

> there must be some bad language rules... somewhere....


 Why? And who gets to decide what is and isn't "bad language"? Given the nature of this thread I'll assume you're not talking about the current "grammar-police" issue, but about vulgar language. And I understand (or think I do) why you say there must be some rules, and I'm not about to criticise you for suggesting it.

 In my country children are taught not to swear (by which I mean vulgar language, not religious blasphemy) and adults mostly only swear when children are absent. As a result the children swear far more than the adults do, but mostly only when the adults are absent. They've learnt their lesson well. From what I've read, Spanish adults are far more likely to use vulgar language in front of their children but the children are given a ticking off for using it themselves. I don't know, but I suspect, that Spanish children swear a great deal, but mostly only in the absence of adults. They've learnt their lesson well.

 I remember when I was growing up my parents might as well have said to me, "Swear words are never to be used, but we're not going to tell you which words it is that you mustn't use, because swear words are never to be used".

 These forums, as I understand it, are here for the purpose of discussing language, both as a communication medium and as a cultural phenomenon. For this reason, *all* words must be equally valid and therefore so must all discussion about words. How else are we going to learn about each others' society and how the language fits into that society? How else are we going to learn which words not to use and in which circumstances not to use them?

 I can't say for sure if Mike (or anyone else) even reads the posts before they get posted but, from the fact that my posts seem to appear on the forum a second or so after I hit "Submit Reply" I assume they're not. And I hope it stays that way: it's often been said before that the end results of censorship are worse than anything you might want to censor.

 The FAQ for these forums (as far as content is concerned rather than the posting and reading mechanism) is commendably short, but I've been giving it some thought and it seems to me a few additions might not be out of place: not rules, but guidelines on what to expect in the forums. I'll post my thoughts in the Comments and Suggestions forum in a while. If anyone else has been thinking along these lines I'd be interested to read what they think.


----------



## lauranazario

garryknight said:
			
		

> These forums, as I understand it, are here for the purpose of discussing language, both as a communication medium and as a cultural phenomenon. For this reason, *all* words must be equally valid and therefore so must all discussion about words. How else are we going to learn about each others' society and how the language fits into that society? How else are we going to learn which words not to use and in which circumstances not to use them?



Hear, hear... I TOTALLY agree with your enlightened opinion.
This discussion has taken a very interesting cultural aspect, regardless of the fact we're talking about a bodily function. The fact that we're discussing popular phraseology is more educational than what could be perceived by some as an objectionable subject matter.

Forget Bush, forget Kerry... I want Gary to run for President!


----------



## belén

Yes, Laura, I am with you!!!
Gary, you have my vote as well!!!


----------



## garryknight

Now, now, ladies, settle down!


----------



## el_novato

Magg said:
			
		

> Otra puede ser: _*me parto el culo (de risa)*_



Tienes  una risa tremenda ...


----------



## el_novato

Claro garudasofia, ésta es una expresión muy usada (su contraparte son los que van "a-su-rancho").



			
				garudasofia said:
			
		

> ...
> Se que al menos en Costa Rica y Mexico la usamos
> necesito ir a "MI AR-bolito" ...





Tienes que venir a México.   Sigo con la pregunta si las mujeres usan "firmar".  No me has contestado paisana.



			
				garudasofia said:
			
		

> ...  lo de firmar al menos en español no lo había oído antes...





Esta expresión también se usa en México.  Y científicamente está comprabado que te puedes mear de la risa, debido a que cuando te ries, se relajan tus músculos (aflojas el cuerpo, han visto las películas de cuando la novia no quiere, el novio hace una gracia, y cuando se dan cuenta, como dijera Don Cuchúflete * "Score") y si la risa es muy fuerte, te puedes acabar orinando



			
				Magg said:
			
		

> In Spanish too, so you can say: *me meo de risa = me muero de risa*





Esta si que está cabrón.



			
				Magg said:
			
		

> Otra puede ser: _*me parto el culo (de risa)*_





* http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=22193&postcount=5



			
				cuchufléte said:
			
		

> ...
> PD- Cuidado con el verbo Score en inglés.  También significa tener éxito en un intento de seducir a alguien. Ejemplo:   How was your date last night? Did you score?  ¿Qué tal la cita de anoche?  ¿Acabaste en la cama?(se entiende 'acompañado/a')




Firma                  pssssssssssssssss    cuidado y los pringo  !!!
el novato


pringo = acción de salpicar (pringar).
pringa =  gota


----------



## aledu

aniceto said:
			
		

> esta preguta es estupido pero...... como se dice "to pee" por ejemplo my friend always pees on the toilet seat" o he pees on the wall etc.....
> hay otra palabra para(por)!!! orinar una jerga o lo que sea
> ^^^
> uso por o para?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ________________________
> corrigeme si hay equivocaciones
> soy puertorriqueno, pero estoy aprendiendo otras palabras y por eso estoy aqui.



Algo que se usa mucho por el suroeste de Estados Unidos es ¨Tirar el agua¨

*-Espérame un momento, tengo que ir a tirar el agua.*


Claro, es coloquial. 

Y si no es agua entonces es ¨_tirar la piedra_¨.

Saludos.
aledu


----------



## el_novato

Siempre tienes una buena Mr. aledu



			
				aledu said:
			
		

> Algo que se usa mucho por el suroeste de Estados Unidos es ¨Tirar el agua¨ ...




O sea, que va a su rancho (a surrar)



			
				aledu said:
			
		

> ... Y si no es agua entonces es ¨_tirar la piedra_¨.
> 
> Saludos.
> aledu


----------



## Arlequine

to wee, to pee, to spend a penny, could I say "to do number one" (since there is "to do number two"... )?, to have leak, a tinkle, slash... pass water? (I dunno)

bueno, en español creo que hay menos... a ver las que se me ocurren:

- mear, hacer pipi, hacer pis...
- cambiarle el agua al canario
-    no me acuerdo de más!

...hmmmmmmm
shame on me!  

ayuda!  

Aca en Argentina decimos 
me voy a echar un cloro = me voy a echar un meo
tipica exprecion de aquellos que habiendo escaviado(bebido) varios porrones(cerbezas) se levantan para ir al toilete.


----------



## Magg

el_novato said:
			
		

> *Me parto el culo de risa. *
> Esta si que está cabrón.



Pues acabo de recordar otra: _*Me troncho de risa. / Me troncho de la risa.*_

PS: hay quien pone 'la' y quien no. Yo no la utilizo.


----------



## calzetin

garryknight said:
			
		

> And I understand (or think I do) why you say there must be some rules, and I'm not about to criticise you for suggesting it.



I have to confess that it was meant to be just a mere funny remark. Although I also said that because I didnt know whether this kind of language is allowed or not... well, right now that "allowed" looks funny to me.

This forum doesnt look like one of those were people start insulting each other or swearing for the sake of it. So...

hmmm, certainly Im not so talented to speak my mind as Gary (it's also 1:20am)

No doubt: Gary for pressident (or Prime Minister)


----------



## el_novato

Pero de que te tronches de risa a qué te partas el culo riendo. jajaja.

Ya te imagino riéndote y de pronto digas.  
- Chin, me partí el culo. 
-Chin, ya se me partió el culo.





			
				Magg said:
			
		

> Pues acabo de recordar otra: _*Me troncho de risa. / Me troncho de la risa.*_
> 
> PS: hay quien pone 'la' y quien no. Yo no la utilizo.


----------



## garryknight

calzetin said:
			
		

> No doubt: Gary for pressident (or Prime Minister)


 Aaaagggghhhh! No! Make them stop!


----------



## ~PiCHi~

What about... "Echar el miedo"?


----------



## te gato

garudasofia said:
			
		

> Esto sigue siendo vulgar, pero al menos es una forma menos ofensiva de usar "mear"....e incluso a veces es hasta tierna...
> 
> Se que al menos en Costa Rica y Mexico la usamos
> 
> necesito ir a "MI AR-bolito"
> 
> Y en cuanto a lo de la firma, si se que al menos en Canada tambien usan una expresion parecida: "writing your name on the snow", lo de firmar al menos en español no lo había oído antes.
> 
> ¡Salud!


Si; en Canada we do say that...and if you are really good you can do it with only one hand (guy) and still be able to read it.
check ya later
karen


----------



## Limey. Limeño

calzetin said:
			
		

> to wee, to pee, to spend a penny, could I say "to do number one" (since there is "to do number two"... )?, to have leak, a tinkle, slash... pass water? (I dunno)
> 
> bueno, en español creo que hay menos... a ver las que se me ocurren:
> 
> - mear, hacer pipi, hacer pis...
> - cambiarle el agua al canario
> -    no me acuerdo de más!
> 
> ...hmmmmmmm
> shame on me!
> 
> ayuda!


You forgot "To have a slash"  
Y, ir al dispacho del Señor Roca.
Prefiero y suelo usar "Cambiar el agua al canario"  
Derek


----------



## te gato

Limey. Limeño said:
			
		

> You forgot "To have a slash"
> Y, ir al dispacho del Señor Roca.
> Prefiero y suelo usar "Cambiar el agua al canario"
> Derek


 
Ours here: "Bleed the lizard"--"water the horse"--
check ya later
Karen


----------



## cuchuflete

te gato said:
			
		

> Ours here: "Bleed the lizard"--"water the horse"--
> check ya later
> Karen



I'm going to see a man about a horse.
Se dice cuando uno va al eufemismo.
C


----------



## sendai

belen said:
			
		

> creo que para decir "me estoy meando" se utiliza:
> 
> I am peeing on my pants!


Será que quisiste decir "I am peeing *in* my pants".  "To pee *on* one's pants" me suena como si te quitaras los pantelones, los pusieras en el suelo y mearas encima de ellos. Y si eso es lo que quieres hacer...bueno, me voy ya. 

I am peeing in my pants
I am peeing my pants
I am peeing myself

Y también puedes cambiar "peeing" por "pissing" en todas.


----------



## cristóbal

Bueno, de ahí, si es tu empeño utilizar "on"... diría "I'm peeing on myself."
De todos modos, utilizar el gerundio me suena un poco extraño, ya que suena más creíble oír "I peed on myself" "I peed myself" "I peed all over myself" "I peed my pants"... mientras usar el progresivo me hace pensar que tienes toda la intención de seguir en hacértelo!


----------



## te gato

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> I'm going to see a man about a horse.
> Se dice cuando uno va al eufemismo.
> C


 
C;
That too...wonder how far this thread is going to go on????or have we run out??
check ya later
Karen


----------



## VenusEnvy

el_novato said:
			
		

> Otras alternativas usadas con mayor frecuencia en los niños y mujeres:
> Hacer de la chis.
> Hacer pipí.



Ummm . . . . ¿solamente los niños y mujeres? ¿Porqué, novato?


----------



## cristóbal

Probablemente por la misma razón que puede que alguien diga que "to go peepee" o "to go potty" sólo se usan entre los niños y mujeres...


----------



## VenusEnvy

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Probablemente por la misma razón que puede que alguien diga que "to go peepee" o "to go potty" sólo se usan entre los niños y mujeres...



Pero, es mi preguna esa exactamente. ¿Porqué dijo las mujeres?   

Y, ¿qué es chis? ¿Hay una traducción apropriada para esa palabra?


----------



## te gato

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Probablemente por la misma razón que puede que alguien diga que "to go peepee" o "to go potty" sólo se usan entre los niños y mujeres...


 
Por que mujeres?? I have never said "I have to go potty" not even quando borracho!!!! Only something ninos say.
check ya later
Karen


----------



## funnydeal

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Pero, es mi preguna esa exactamente. ¿Porqué dijo las mujeres?
> 
> Y, ¿qué es chis? ¿Hay una traducción apropriada para esa palabra?



Esperaremos a que el_novato nos diga, pero creo que las razones son las siguientes:

Imagina a un macho mexicano de esos que salen en las películas (que nno existen)  diciendo en una cantina, ahora vengo voy a ser pipi o chis. .....  ¿Sería cómico no?  ... jajaja.  

Bueno ya en serio, hay frases que no son muy propias de los hombres porqué en nuestra cultura son muuuuuy "afeminadas" o "infantiles" y si ellos las dicen se oyen chistosas, de seguro sus amigos hombres se burlarían de ellos.

Respecto a "chis"  se refiere al sonido que se hace al momento de orinar.

Pero espera la opinión de el_novato


----------



## VenusEnvy

funnydeal said:
			
		

> Imagina a un macho mexicano de esos que salen en las películas    (que nno existen)  diciendo en una cantina, ahora vengo voy a ser pipi o chis. .....  ¿Sería cómico no?  ... jajaja.
> 
> Bueno ya en serio, hay frases que no son muy propias de los hombres porqué en nuestra cultura son muuuuuy "afeminadas" o "infantiles" y si ellos las dicen se oyen chistosas, de seguro sus amigos hombres se burlarían de ellos.



Sí, la primera situación sería cómica porque la persona es un adulto. Pero, soy un adulto también, aunque una mujer, sí. Pero, si fuera _yo_ afuera, en un restaurante o cantina, no diría "I have to use the potty" o "I have to go pee pee now". ¡ Eso invitaría muchas risas, no?    PERO, a lo mismo tiempo, no diría tampoco, "I'm going to water the horse." ja ja ja  Es que solamente diciendo . . .   

Sobre todo, entiendo lo que dices. Eso no significa que tengo que estar de acuerdo, ¿sabes? It's all good.


----------



## funnydeal

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Sí, la primera situación sería cómica porque la persona es un adulto. Pero, soy un adulto también, aunque una mujer, sí. Pero, si fuera _yo_ afuera, en un restaurante o cantina, no diría *"I have to use the potty" o "I have to go pee pee now".* ¡ Eso invitaría muchas risas, no?    PERO, a lo mismo tiempo, no diría tampoco, "*I'm going to water the horse*." ja ja ja  Es que solamente diciendo . . .
> 
> Sobre todo, entiendo lo que dices. Eso no significa que tengo que estar de acuerdo, ¿sabes? It's all good.



Well I agree, those are not proper ways to say it, 

It is better,  I will be right back,  I am going to the toillet, etc...


----------

